# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  bcp resume

## flash05

does bcp from text file to table resume when it encounters primary key violation?

sorry if this was discussed before and i am unable to get a straight answer. yes i can try but right now i dont have an immediate environment.

----------


## rmiao

Will not by default, you can try to add -m option for max number of errors.

----------


## flash05

> Will not by default, you can try to add -m option for max number of errors.


so the initial inserted records will remain and once the error occurs, such as the this primary key, it stops.  is there a mechanism to skip the record and go on to the next?

i'll have to test various options.  :Frown: 

thanks for your reply

----------

